# Anyone ever put your bubble bags in the washing machine?



## Hackerman (Jun 1, 2015)

Can you do that?

Does it work?

I get lazy and when a bag gets dirty I just buy a new one. Now, I have a dozen bags that need cleaned and I'm looking for the easy way out.

Thanks


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 2, 2015)

I know I need to clean my screens for bho with alocohol bc they get gunked up pretty well after each run...  

Is that the dirty part hacker?  the screen on the bottom of your bags?


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah, just the screens... from use. Nothing real bad. just resin from using them and not cleaning them.


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2015)

I did it with some cheap Chinese bags and the lining started to peel. I replaced them with  better quality bags and haven't done it since.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 2, 2015)

Buy a quart of 90% rubbing alcohol.... pour in a pan and soak them.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jun 2, 2015)

Try it on cold water cycle?  I dont think hot water is good for them at all, I sit mine in a tray of alcohol and they get very clean, the answer really is to clean them after use.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2015)

While the washing machine would probably not hurt them, I don't think that they would get that clean.  The resin glands that tend to stick to the screens are not water soluble and will need something like rubbing alcohol to clean them.

However, I cannot imagine that the washing machine would beat them up any more than we do when we are making hash and using a power driven paint mixer or something similar.  I just don't think they would get clean.  

I do like Dman.  I like to soak them after I use them in rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah, I probably need to use alcohol.

I think all points above are right. I have also heard that hot water is not good for them. And, cold probably won't loosen up the trics.

I saw one video where the guy used a spray bottle of alcohol and cold water.

Problem for me is that I have to do this inside. I don't really like a quart of alcohol in a dish open in the house. I am fire paranoid so I am overly cautious.

I may toss one in the washer just to see what happens. If it works, I'll run a load. LOL If not, I may not have a choice.

Thanks for the input, gang.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2015)

You don't have a porch or somewhere outside you could do this?  It doesn't take a long soak.  And I do not use a dishpan full of the stuff.  I usually fill a mason jar partly full and just put the screen part of the bag in to soak for 15 minutes or so. Then rinse in warm water, not cold.  I also usually soap them up a bit and rinse well.  If a porch or something outdoors is not available and you have an electric stove, you can put the jar on the stove and turn the exhaust fan on to get rid of the fumes.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 20, 2015)

Just FYI. I had Mrs. Hackerman toss an old 25u bag in the regular wash with a load of towels. She said she used detergent (Dreft) but no bleach or other additives. Wash in warm. Double rinse in cold (her standard op for towels).... and, Bingo!

I have not had a chance to use it yet but I examined it under my 60x loop and it looks terrific. Just like new. I did see a couple stray pieces of lint but a quick vac and it was clean as new.

I'll test it next time I do an ice run and post back on how it worked.

Just thought I would update you all with what I found.


----------

